
Why my car cost more than taking Uber everywhere - edward
http://da-data.blogspot.com/2015/06/why-my-car-cost-more-than-taking-uber.html
======
coreyp_1
I just realized that my truck is costing me ~$21 a day.

------
milge
This page is about cell phone plans?

~~~
coreyp_1
I think it was a bug that they have now (hopefully) fixed. The content is
still there, though, in the menu to the left.

